# Overspray on ceiling



## sprayguy3000 (Mar 18, 2013)

Spraying walls and got a small amount of overspray on an unpainted popcorn ceiling! Any cleaning or masking solution?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

How extreme a color difference is there and how extensive?

Don't think there's any way to "clean" a popcorn ceiling that has unwanted paint on it. You _might_ be able to get a color match in a flat and try and do a little blending with the end (think dabbing at it) of a soft brush but it's likely to show. I suspect a new paint job of the entire ceiling to hide the overspray may be required. Again, it may depend on how much there is.


----------



## sprayguy3000 (Mar 18, 2013)

The color is bright yellow. Not much just a mist. 2x2 maybe.


----------



## sprayguy3000 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have the answer. SW has a formula to match unpainted ceilings. Thanks for your reply RH


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

sprayguy3000 said:


> I have the answer. SW has a formula to match unpainted ceilings. Thanks for your reply RH


Colour Un-matching:whistling2:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

sprayguy3000 said:


> Spraying walls and got a small amount of overspray on an unpainted popcorn ceiling! Any cleaning or masking solution?


 I think you should change your screen-name to sprayguy2000...max.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> I think you should change your screen-name to sprayguy2000...max.


Catty today huh ?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> Catty today huh ?


 Just doing a little fishing.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Kilz Upshot


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Isn't paint gonna age in different than the ceiling?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Isn't paint gonna age in different than the ceiling?


I spoke with my SW rep about their ceiling matching paint. It's specifically designed for popcorn texture and comes with dust, soot, and cobwebs already mixed in.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Isn't paint gonna age in different than the ceiling?


Of course,but the check will have cleared by then.:whistling2:


----------



## sprayguy3000 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the un-help from the rest. I wonder if they make a primer that blocks fingers from typing uselessnessism. I have to say though the 2000 max post was very clever. I wonder will that joke age with cobwebs :boxing:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sprayguy3000 said:


> Spraying walls and got a small amount of overspray on an unpainted popcorn ceiling! *Any cleaning or masking solution?*


trick question?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

sprayguy3000 said:


> Thanks for the un-help from the rest. I wonder if they make a primer that blocks fingers from typing uselessnessism. I have to say though the 2000 max post was very clever. I wonder will that joke age with cobwebs :boxing:


Sounds like you might be painting a ceiling. Hopefully it isn't one that runs from room to room to room with no breaks.

One thing that I have done is to mix a batch of popcorn mixture and dip my brush into the "slurry" portion and dab that over the sealed stains....or paint in your situation. Take your time, don't want it so wet that it pulls the texture off. (I have yet to find a color/sheen match that looks right using paint from all lighting angles.) Works okay with stomp textured ceilings also though if your using a different "mud" than the original, there will probably be a color difference.


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

I agree - upshots worth a try. if its not a massive ceiling, see if the ho would like you to paint it. Could be a good way to go the extra mile/ fix your mistake


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

sell scraping the ceiling.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> trick question?


 That's what I thought too. 
Yes, there are some "masking solutions", but isn't it a little late for that now?


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

sprayguy3000 said:


> Spraying walls and got a small amount of overspray on an unpainted popcorn ceiling! Any cleaning or masking solution?


 just spray the ceiling with a flat rattle can:whistling2:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

alan said:


> just spray the ceiling with a flat rattle can:whistling2:


I've actually used rattle-can kilz or coverstain to touch up popcorn.

I suppose now everyone will think I'm a hack!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

RH said:


> I spoke with my SW rep about their ceiling matching paint. It's specifically designed for popcorn texture and comes with dust, soot, and cobwebs already mixed in.


 Must be their Promar line!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> I've actually used rattle-can kilz or coverstain to touch up popcorn.
> 
> I suppose now everyone will think I'm a hack!


 :yes:!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> I've actually used rattle-can kilz or coverstain to touch up popcorn.
> 
> I suppose now everyone will think I'm a hack!





mudbone said:


> :yes:!


Hacktastic!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I've actually used rattle-can kilz or coverstain to touch up popcorn.
> 
> I suppose now everyone *will* think I'm a hack!


*WILL*??? :whistling2:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Don't be hatin


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

sprayguy3000 said:


> I have the answer. SW has a formula to match unpainted ceilings. Thanks for your reply RH


Let us know how it came out.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Don't be hatin


Steve, Steve, Steve... it's not hate - it's envy. I don't think you realize how many here aspire to achieve the level of hackishness you've attained. It's legendary. :yes:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree its downright impressive. The dedication..


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

RH said:


> Steve, Steve, Steve... it's not hate - it's envy. I don't think you realize how many here aspire to achieve the level of hackishness you've attained. It's legendary. :yes:


I'm pretty sure some here have attained that, and surpassed me already.

It's only their humblenuss that keeps them quiet... and hacking away in silence.

sad really


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Like the guy who had some holes in a wall...he didn't want to get the paint matched or paint the whole wall...

So he cut little pieces out of the closet wall, and glued them into the holes.

Does he brag about his genius?

No

He just said he did it, and then blended back into the crowd...faceless and unknown.

I think I'm gonna go have a good cry now.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Isn't paint gonna age in different than the ceiling?





Steve Richards said:


> Like the guy who had some holes in a wall...he didn't want to get the paint matched or paint the whole wall...
> 
> So he cut little pieces out of the closet wall, and glued them into the holes.
> 
> ...


So, were you able to keep the clothes rearranged in the closet until the check cleared? I want to learn.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

HA
It wasn't me...but thanks (I'm flattered).

I remember his screen-name (he's also on my GH list)..but I don't think he wants to talk about it anymore.

(I know, I can hardly believe it either)


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

What is this, some sort of joke engineered to get me banned?!?

A new member who is spraymaster50,000 or something like that, spraying walls and discovering overspray on the ceiling?

I want to sock this thread in the jaw...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> I think you should change your screen-name to sprayguy2000...max.


 Or Overspray.Sorry Jimmy.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I fear some of you guys may have run yet another new member off.

WTG

Sorry mods

*pointing my finger at almost everyone in this thread*


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> I fear some of you guys may have run yet another new member off.
> 
> WTG
> 
> ...


Yeah!
You jurks!!

*pointing middle finger all over the place*


----------



## sprayguy3000 (Mar 18, 2013)

I used the rattle can and it worked. No running here! a A wise guy once asked me to show him my noobies. I did. He likes. I see there's a boys club here. I get members only jack-it? Been working long hours so now I'm back to typing... I read something about in the closet with a hole in it?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

sprayguy3000 said:


> A wise guy once asked me to show him my noobies. I did. He likes.


No...I said: "I've seen better noobies, but those will do".

Get it straight.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

sprayguy3000 said:


> I used the rattle can and it worked. No running here! a A wise guy once asked me to show him my noobies. I did. He likes. I see there's a boys club here. I get members only jack-it? Been working long hours so now I'm back to typing... I read something about in the closet with a hole in it?


lol - maybe a bit. Just think of it as being like a newer member of a crew and you'll be fine.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sprayguy3000 said:


> I used the rattle can and it worked. No running here! a A wise guy once asked me to show him my noobies. I did. He likes. I see there's a boys club here. I get members only jack-it? Been working long hours so now I'm back to typing... I read something about in the closet with a hole in it?


is this the first time you've sprayed an interior?

You say using a rattle can to hide your over spray "worked". So you got a check before they noticed? Is that what "worked" means?


----------



## sprayguy3000 (Mar 18, 2013)

This is the first time I used a pro shot 2 to spray multiple colors at high speed. This particular job was an insurance job. Lipstick on a pig! Most of the house was dirty and HO painted. I used it as a test job. Minimum masking to test pro shot over spray. When I say "worked" it passed the eye test for me. A portion of the ceiling was repaired.


----------



## oz_painter (Aug 18, 2012)

just go around the rest of the room and get the same amount of overspray on the rest of the ceiling and tell them its the reflection from the walls, thats how a real hack would do it:laughing:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

sprayguy3000 said:


> This is the first time I used a pro shot 2 to spray multiple colors at high speed. This particular job was an insurance job. Lipstick on a pig! Most of the house was dirty and HO painted. I used it as a test job. Minimum masking to test pro shot over spray. When I say "worked" it passed the eye test for me. A portion of the ceiling was repaired.


so, in hind sight it might have been a good idea to test your Proshot on some scrap material ? :yes:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

oz_painter said:


> just go around the rest of the room and get the same amount of overspray on the rest of the ceiling and tell them its the reflection from the walls, thats how a real hack would do it:laughing:


No...like I already said... we use a rattle can.


----------



## sprayguy3000 (Mar 18, 2013)

There's no hacks here. The only hacks I see is the lame lame hack jokes. At least think about em and make em good. Try em out first on a piece of scrap wife or something. My noobs hurt. Where's a wise guy when you need an up-shot. :yawn:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey overspray3000, Keep your wolfy mood to yourself !!


Final warning on your language. Next time earns you a minimum 7 day ban.

Have a week or so on me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

sprayguy3000 said:


> There's no hacks here. The only hacks I see is the lame lame hack jokes. At least think about em and make em good. Try em out first on a piece of scrap wife or something. My noobs hurt. Where's a wise guy when you need an up-shot. :yawn:


Yeah you're probably right, but,, we didn't over-spray the damn ceiling either.:no:.


----------



## sprayguy3000 (Mar 18, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Hey overspray3000, Keep your ****** mood to yourself !!
> 
> 
> Final warning on your language. Next time earns you a minimum 7 day ban.


 I'm actually in a good mood. Mr. Chitty. I'm simply responding to the typing attacks (i.e. rent a bar of soap ) that occured when I asked a simple question. Attacks from seniors I might add. I see  how you guys are!


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey Mods, I aint no senior ! where's that damn Ban hammer ?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

sprayguy3000 said:


> I'm actually in a good mood. Mr. Chitty. I'm simply responding to the typing attacks (i.e. rent a bar of soap ) that occured when I asked a simple question. Attacks from seniors I might add. I see  how you guys are!


You might want to edit your post. This is a family friendly forum sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Locking it down.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Scotiadawg said:


> Hey Mods, I aint no senior ! where's that damn Ban hammer ?


You rang?


----------

